# What's the most you have paid?



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok well just reading someone else's thread and looking at some stupidly priced Tarantula my question is..

What is the most you have paid for a Tarantula and what specie was it?


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*Blondi*

Paid £60 for a sling last year, last one on the table and just wanted it. Seller made me laugh when he said " I don' t really make on these " where's the overheads I laughed back at him. :whistling2:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

£80 for a SAF P.Subfusca


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

marktheglass said:


> Paid £60 for a sling last year, last one on the table and just wanted it. Seller made me laugh when he said " I don' t really make on these " where's the overheads I laughed back at him. :whistling2:


What sling was that?


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

T. Blondi. Am I right though how can selling slings not be pure profit?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

£50 for an adult female king baboon, plus a tank and heatmat. :lol2:


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

£140 for AF P.regalis, AF H.lividum, AF B.Boehmei and 3-4cm P.met all with enclosures


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

snasha_d said:


> £140 for AF P.regalis, AF H.lividum, AF B.Boehmei and 3-4cm P.met all with enclosures


Ah the question is for a single specimen.


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Ah the question is for a single specimen.


Well that's tough then I tend to buy in multiples :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I was ripped off with my 1st T a 3 inch B.smithi that i paid a massive £45 for :gasp:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I was ripped off with my 1st T a 3 inch B.smithi that i paid a massive £45 for :gasp:


Oh Selina!


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Not a T but the most I've paid for an invert is 50EU plus 10EU postage for an adult female Nebo hierichonticus. I haven't seen it in a long time though, mostly because of the fact it's currently having fun wandering around the house :banghead: !!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I paid over £200 for a P. metallica, but that was some time ago. Also paid over £100 for an a/f T. blondi.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Erm, mine would have been an AF P.tigrinawesseli for £120 IIRC


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

marktheglass said:


> T. Blondi. Am I right though how can selling slings not be pure profit?


You have to take into account the cost of feeding all the slings up to L2+ and if they're a 'tropical' species, the cost in electricity to keep their enclosure at the set temperature : victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

The most i've spent on a T was my A.Metallica which cost me £45 shipped to my door,was an AF and about 7"!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

just booked a p metallica 6-7in female for 180 and about 45-50 for a sling well have done around 4grand when my next things are sorted


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

G. Pulchra sling £12....but that was only 4 days ago, I'm such a noob!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

For a adult/subadult. £90 for a young adult female _P. subfusca,_ which was much more money then than now. Many moons ago when Peter Kirk was just about the only source. Most for a sling. £10 and £15 for a few species.


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

£90 for a P.metallica sling plus fuel from devon to swindon and back to pick it up.twice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Oh Selina!


It was my 1st T so went to a shop to get it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Most iv paid for a sling is £60 lol


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

£75 for a sub adult male regalis, and £120 for a MM T.blondi from the same place didn't even know they were male then.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

So far just £15 for my SA G.rosea


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

mrmini said:


> £90 for a P.metallica sling plus fuel from devon to swindon and back to pick it up.twice :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why? Did you forget to pick it up first time? 

My most expensive single is a sub adult female P met for £190. But I dont see that as expensive..........just a reasonable price for the species.

The most expensive REALLY are the P metallica slings I bought for £90 two years ago and didn't make through to adulthood. 

Or the curly hair I paid 40 quid for (unseen), only for it to molt out as male at the mext molt.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

£65 for my sub adult female P. miranda, she's beautiful so I think she was worth it. I also recentley paid £12 for a 4mm Lasiodora puriscal. I thought it was a bit steep for a lasi as they have so many babies but I really want to see what they look like as they grow. I've never seen one in the flesh, only pictures!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

£70 for my T. blondi SAF but it was from a mate so I got her a bit cheaper.

most I've paid for a sling is £50 again for a blondi at last years BTS. I was hoping it was a female to replace my big girl after she died, but it was a boy so I sold him again.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

£60 for my sub adult G. pulchra is the most I've paid so far.


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Why? Did you forget to pick it up first time?


He bred them again and still wouldnt post so i had to go pick another up.:2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

£50 for an AF B. smithi.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

£60 for an af avic avic :/ first t same as above...


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

The most I have paid is £50 for an AF B.boehmei but I have also paid £25 for M.balfouri sling : victory:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

£85 for P everetti sling last week (I was greedy and bought 3 :lol2


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> £85 for P everetti sling last week (I was greedy and bought 3 :lol2


what size were they pete


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

£50 for an adult P. regalis and 30x30x45 Exo Terra setup.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I was ripped off with my 1st T a 3 inch B.smithi that i paid a massive £45 for :gasp:


I think I got ripped off more!!! My first T was a curly hair sling from a tropical shop near Cowplain and it cost £12 :blush:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> what size were they pete


About 3/4 in leg span. . . little brown jobbies. :lol:


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

Paid £299 for an AF P metallica, which in my opinion is reasonable but that was last year and now they are everywhere


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> About 3/4 in leg span. . . little brown jobbies. :lol:


 you must be loaded lol


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Robert Manrique said:


> Paid £299 for an AF P metallica, which in my opinion is reasonable but that was last year and now they are everywhere


There are a huge amount of males around thats for sure, the adult females are still holding a good price. 

I paid £250 for my girl 2 years ago..... and I still don't regret a penny of it.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

£60 for sub/adults and adults. £10-15 for slings. As for the more expensive ones, I'm happy to wait for the craze to die down along with the prices.



MrFerretman6 said:


> I also recentley paid £12 for a 4mm Lasiodora puriscal. I thought it was a bit steep for a lasi as they have so many babies but I really want to see what they look like as they grow. I've never seen one in the flesh, only pictures!


This species is new to the hobby which is why they are more expensive. They are in _Lasiodora_ at the moment but at some stage I'm sure they will be removed and the genus _Crypsidromus_ will be reinstated (I don't know if anything is in the pipeline or not and this is pure speculation). They're nothing like your para's and klugi's etc. I got a few at the show too along with some of Ray's Crypsidromus slings and I've been impressed with how much they like their food for such small things.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

ashbosh said:


> G. Pulchra sling £12....but that was only 4 days ago, I'm such a noob!


This Much :lol2:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

£70 for a female juvie T.stirmi


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah you might pee your panty wantys at this but when I was new starting out I paid 55 notes for a Female Chile Rose from a pet shop now for the best bit it molted out as a male ha ha ha! What a tool I am


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Craig Mackay said:


> This species is new to the hobby which is why they are more expensive. They are in _Lasiodora_ at the moment but at some stage I'm sure they will be removed and the genus _Crypsidromus_ will be reinstated (I don't know if anything is in the pipeline or not and this is pure speculation). They're nothing like your para's and klugi's etc. I got a few at the show too along with some of Ray's Crypsidromus slings and I've been impressed with how much they like their food for such small things.


Interesting. My L. paras run away from a squashed baby roach but this guy pounced on the tongs. I'm guessing they won't reach the size of the Lasiodora genus then?


Back on topic kind of...There is a pet shop close to my home town which is selling grown on GBB slings for £85, small juvi albops for £40 and and AF Avic sp for £85! I know shops have overheads to pay but come on, really!!


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I think mine was my Green bottle blue juvie, not sure how many Cm it was but it was around £30


----------



## dejvid (Apr 10, 2012)

30€ for P. metallica sling 2.or 3. molt


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Interesting. My L. paras run away from a squashed baby roach but this guy pounced on the tongs. I'm guessing they won't reach the size of the Lasiodora genus then?


Aye, I've found they are good eaters too and no, they won't get as big as the classic Lasiodora spp.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Interesting. My L. paras run away from a squashed baby roach but this guy pounced on the tongs. I'm guessing they won't reach the size of the Lasiodora genus then?
> 
> 
> Back on topic kind of...There is a pet shop close to my home town which is selling grown on GBB slings for £85, small juvi albops for £40 and and AF Avic sp for £85! I know shops have overheads to pay but come on, really!!



My local pet shop have A.versicolor slings £60, C.darlingi sling £55 and a Chilobrachy sp. Sling £85.....

On topic: probably B.vagans juvie £26 but I don't see it as expensive.

But through impatience I have payed £25+ shipping three times in one week lol


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Kempton show last year £110 pair of L.paras ripped by the spider shop god bless em !!!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I paid £85 plus £7 postage for m P.metallica sling a couple of years ago, but more recently I got an adult female T.stirmi for nowt :2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

PeterUK said:


> £85 for P everetti sling last week (I was greedy and bought 3 :lol2


At that price I'd get a female, if their anything like _Lampropelma_ for sex ratio.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

confirmed adult female p everetti would be a killer the price would be pushing £400... - besides im thinking the high ratio male to female thing with lampros has got to be ridunculus.. "it just does not make sense - ladies and gentlemen - this is chewbacca" :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not that bothered if they are mostly or all males as i know a reliable man who has an AF :no1:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i know a few people who have picked them up recently too - ill be doing the same shortly - i pointed in the direction of vinman has them listed for 90euros - im guess thats where you got yours?!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, Michael Scheller had them at the last BTS, i think his friend Olaf had them as well.


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

Will someone please, for the love of all that is holy, tell me where I can source T.blondi from?

Also, I'm looking at getting a B.bohemi (8cm) from a certain "spider shop" for £30. Is this a rip off? Where can I get one at a better price?

Thanks

Vlad


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Thomas vinmann for female juvie T.Blondi,s
Price from spidershop not to bad,depends how desperate you are for one??


----------



## My8legsVladimir (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 
I've looked at his site. Nice to know that someone has them. 
Unfortunately I don't have £90 for a T at the moment. I'll give it a month, then try again. 

He's got a brilliant site, and prices are great, too!

Has anyone dealt with him before? Is it all done through email?

Cheers guys,

Vlad


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

£40 for a P metallica sling.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

My8legsVladimir said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I've looked at his site. Nice to know that someone has them.
> Unfortunately I don't have £90 for a T at the moment. I'll give it a month, then try again.
> 
> ...


I've had quite a few sent over by Thomas. You can e-mail him. He doesn't do Paypal as far as I know, so it's bank transfer or Western Union, or I just send him Euros recorded delivery through the post.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

£35 for an un sexed B.smithi, decent sized one about 2ins. Turned out male


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> £35 for an un sexed B.smithi, decent sized one about 2ins. Turned out male



Did you get sorted regarding those DOA Bluefangs?


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

£210 for a AF p.metallica 
i just thought i was lucky enough to find one :whistling2:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

vivalabam said:


> £50 for an adult female king baboon, plus a tank and heatmat. :lol2:


Bloody hell that's a good price


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

35 for a adult female g rosea ! Yes I know a total rip off but she had a foot missing so I felt sorry for her


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Graylord said:


> Did you get sorted regarding those DOA Bluefangs?


Yup, got some new ones on the way  +fingers crossed+ I'm tempted by some bits on the Spider Shop at the moment too, but I'm going to save my pennies for Kempton I think


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Yup, got some new ones on the way  +fingers crossed+ I'm tempted by some bits on the Spider Shop at the moment too, but I'm going to save my pennies for Kempton I think


TSS will be there anyway, and they drop their prices at the shows too so if you can wait it should be worth it :2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

£30 for an AF pampho


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

130 For unsexed p metallica turned out to be female sold for 250 also 100 for T blondi.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

£45 for 3rd instar P. metallica


----------



## Elite Four Karen (Oct 7, 2011)

I just paid £50 with postage for a G. Pulchra that I haven't seen since. Very expensive pet box.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

£6 :lol:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

most i paid for an adult was €200 for a female metallica from hamm, next down were my poeci smithi females at €160 each
most i paid for a sling were everetti €85 each.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Most I paid was £250 for an adult P Metallica that the guy sent by normal post from Ireland. It was in the post for 5 days. Luckily she was fine when she arrived.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

£40, C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Think mine's still only £25 for a single spider, bought most of mine as slings or juveniles with only the odd sub-adult so I've bought cheap and just had to wait on them growing. 
My B.smithi was a grown on sling for £25 so was the most paid by (lack of) size.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

£30 on a 1-2 cm P.metallica from scheller


----------



## Sally026 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've paid £35.00 for an Xenethis Immanis sling, which is now growing very fast and £28 for a T Stirmi sling which unfortunately died this week :-(((( very sad.


----------



## Crayfish (Jul 20, 2012)

I paid £30 for my first (and only) tarantula three years ago, a juvenile _G.pulchra_. No idea whether that's extortionate or not, just know that my grandfather remains unimpressed with how much I paid for "an elaborate house spider" :lol:


----------



## fluffyreptiles (Aug 14, 2010)

£80 for an AF G. pulchra


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

My 3" B.Smithi Juvi cost me about £25 which i think is my most expensive


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

£40 including postage for a grown on P.metallics sling 

Arrives tuesday :flrt:


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Dec 21, 2011)

grr 
wanted on of them


----------



## Rilo|UK (Jun 5, 2011)

£90 for a Sling/Juvie T. blondi back in February, turned out female


----------

